
The Devastating Fallout from Prenatal Testing - pan_cogito
http://churchlife.nd.edu/2019/02/15/the-devastating-fallout-from-prenatal-testing/
======
Will_Parker
Making a choice to raise a health baby capable of a self sufficient life,
instead of one with Down's syndrome, does not seem like a tragedy to me.

~~~
cpr
So you're less human the more your physical and mental problems?

From same publication: [http://churchlife.nd.edu/2017/11/16/disability-
debunks-myth-...](http://churchlife.nd.edu/2017/11/16/disability-debunks-myth-
radical-autonomy/)

